# How can I force LR to regenerate the preview for a photo?



## Bazsl (Nov 29, 2013)

When I edit an existing TIFF in the Elements Editor using the Edit In menu choice LR does not always show the changes after I save and close the file in the Elements Editor. How can I force LR to regenerate the preview for a photo so I can see the changes made in the external editor? Thanks.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 30, 2013)

You can always zoom in to 1:1 in the Library module so LR will regenerate the preview. Do you select "original" when you "Edit In" Elements?


----------



## Bazsl (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes, I do edit the original TIFF file in Elements. Thanks for the suggestion zoom to 1:1. I also tried using a touch utility to change the file's last changed date. I cannot be sure but that also seems to cause LR to recreate the previews. Thanks for the reply.


----------

